# Haunted Radio (07/03/13)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we celebrate the Fourth of July with news on Halloween Horror Nights 23, The Cabin In The Woods, the Ghoultide Gathering 2013, Horrific FX, Sinister Pointe's Sinister Lounge, Crystal Lake Memories, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's full list of DVD releases, and then we review the 1997 film, "Uncle Sam." Then, we give you Haunted Radio's Top Ten Twilight Zone episiodes. All of this and so much more on the July 3 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

